# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Ndonjë program për çinstalimin e Windows Genuine?

## arianit_real

- Kam nje problem ne comp , gjithmone kur ta ndezi tek welcome screen me shkruan keshtu   YOU MAY BE A WINDOWS COUNTERFEITING keshtu diqka dhe thot se duhet me u regjistru edhe te blesh diqka . A di ndokush si mund ta evitoj kete gje

----------


## arianit_real

A di ndokush se si ta evitoj reklamen apo nuk di qka eshte , qe me del tek welcome screen edhe shkruan YOU MAY BE A VICTIM OF WINDOWS COUNTERFEITING e kshtu diqka . A di ndokush si ta hjek kete gje . Me respekt arianiti

----------


## Nolird

hehehe arianit po te njejtin problem e kam dhe une.Mirpo do ta ndjek proceduren e danit

----------


## Aldo89

Provo Remove WGA

te heq skedaret qe jane instaluar ne kompjuterin tend por nuk te heq dot nga liste e windowsit qe e ke te crackuar.

Kur te instalosh me vone updates duhet ta besh manuale instalimin dhe jo automtikisht, po pate WGA (Windows Genuine Advantage) hiqe nga liste!

----------


## arianit_real

shume flm se me ne fund e hiqa ate , shume flm . Kjo remove AWG me beri pune

----------


## Nolird

waw waw waw shume flm gjithashtu edhe mua me ndihmoj kjo remove WGA
Aldo je i papare

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Shkoni ne www.microsoft.com e blini nje kopje te ligjshme te Windows XP SP2

----------


## Reiart

Kur shqiptaret te marin rrogen e nje amerikani do te ndodhe edhe kjo gje.

----------


## che_guevara86

ARDI mbase kjo qe the blije ishe shaka sepse ne shqiperi ropotohen per 150 dollare te qelbura dhe jo me te blejne windowsin qe mund tju shkoj sa rroga vete .... Se pak leke ka Bill Gates, tonat ska cti doje :P:P:P

----------


## Uke Topalli

> ARDI mbase kjo qe the blije ishe shaka sepse ne shqiperi ropotohen per 150 dollare te qelbura dhe jo me te blejne windowsin qe mund tju shkoj sa rroga vete .... Se pak leke ka Bill Gates tonat ska cti doje :P:P:P


Nese nuk don me pague atehere perdore ndonje sistem operativ qe shperndahet 
falas!! Nuk kete menyre edhe nuk behesh hajn edhe ke kompjuter qe punon :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dani_Tux

ne qe perdorim verzione piate qe mendoj se jan 95% te shqiptarve qe perdorin pirat verzione qenkemi hajna se di se nga e nxorre ket guxim qe me na than neve qe po vjedhim, vjedhje eshte ni sen qe ja mer dikuj ni sen po ne nuk marum nga Microsoft ne shfrytezojm patcha qe dmth se dikush tjeter i maron e jo Bill Gates edhe ne e shfytezojm  mos te harrojn se patchat apo numrat serik jan free neper internet qe besa microsofti nuk kish as me shit keshtu qe mos ja fut palidhje

----------


## IL__SANTO

Sa te jete Pirateria ska per tja pare Shqiptari deren dyqaneve te Microsoft.     :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Uke Topalli

> ne qe perdorim verzione piate qe mendoj se jan 95% te shqiptarve qe perdorin pirat verzione qenkemi hajna se di se nga e nxorre ket guxim qe me na than neve qe po vjedhim, vjedhje eshte ni sen qe ja mer dikuj ni sen po ne nuk marum nga Microsoft ne shfrytezojm patcha qe dmth se dikush tjeter i maron e jo Bill Gates edhe ne e shfytezojm  mos te harrojn se patchat apo numrat serik jan free neper internet qe besa microsofti nuk kish as me shit keshtu qe mos ja fut palidhje


Ti nuk paske nevoj qe une me te thane qe je hajn, ti edhe vet po e publikon kete fakt. Sa i perket guximit, kjo eshte shum lehte, a prej teje duhna me u frigue a? Qysh mundesh me e arsyetue faktin qi i shpenzoni 500 euro per kompjuter e po ju dhimbsen 50 per sistem operativ. Mos dac me i shpenzue as qato 50 euro, pse nuk e perdor naj sistem operativ qe eshte pa pare (Ubuntu, Fedora, etj).

----------


## autotune

pershendetje
mbi 80% PC personale ne bot kan bile se paku 1 apo shum e me shum programe te crackuara (warez).. e leje me sistem operativ si te microsoftit,
ne shtepia private shumica jan me windows te pa licensuar ne menyr te paligjshme e kam fjalen ne shtetin ku jetoj swiss...
po ti hym shqiptaris kosove-shqiperi ta shikojm piraterin ??? ,  :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe: 

por per windows qe mbani te pa licensuar kjo eshte shum normale edhe mu personalisht me duket budallaki me ble windows te licensuar

----------


## Dani_Tux

> Ti nuk paske nevoj qe une me te thane qe je hajn, ti edhe vet po e publikon kete fakt. Sa i perket guximit, kjo eshte shum lehte, a prej teje duhna me u frigue a? Qysh mundesh me e arsyetue faktin qi i shpenzoni 500 euro per kompjuter e po ju dhimbsen 50 per sistem operativ. Mos dac me i shpenzue as qato 50 euro, pse nuk e perdor naj sistem operativ qe eshte pa pare (Ubuntu, Fedora, etj).



une nuk thash qe jam hajn as nuk vjedhi keshtu qe shiko me kujdes sepse se di si ke ftyr me na than hajna sa per mu ske nevoj me u frigu sepse nuk jam aq i shumtuar sa te friksohesh prej meje keshtu qe edhe niher po te tham qe ne nuk vjedhum po perdorim softuerer jo legal dhe nuk eshte njejti sen, ata qe grabitin numra te kartelave te kreditit ata jan vjedhes e jo ne qe perdorim software te palicensum pra sipas teje ne perveq PC qe e kemi ble duhet edhe dy her ma shum pare me dhan per softuer ni windows kushton 80 deri 100  pastaj Adobe Photoshop qe kushton 150 deri 200  po pastaj ku mbesin programe tjera qe jan te nevojshme per windows por ni sen pajtohna me ty qe munemi me perdor free software edhe vet perdori mirpo per sa i perket sistemit operativ eshte thjesht ma leht me punu me windows se paku per mu prandaj

----------


## *Lorisa*

A ekziston ndoni program per cinstalimin e Windows genuine?

Sa eshte i rrezikshem w.genuine Advantage per sowtware-in aktual i cili eshte me licence te  pakten une ashtu e kam blere por Windows genuine nuk e njeh si te tille?

----------


## BHGod

Pershendetje *Lorisa*,

Procesi 'Windows Genuine Advantage' nuk eshte i rrezikshem, se pari sepse eshte nje pjese teper kryesore e sistemit Windows. Cinstalimi i tij nuk rekomandohet pasi ne kete menyre nuk do arrish dot te marresh ridatimet qe leshon Microsoft nje here ne disa jave, te marten.

Nese e ke blere kopjen e Windows ne menyre legale, ose te ka ardhur bashke me nje kompjuter te blere ne menyre legale, atehere nuk e kuptoj se pse duhet te kesh nje problem te tille. Po qe se kopja e sistemit tend eshte ilegale, ky forum nuk mund te te ndihmoje dot.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Formatim.....

----------


## *Lorisa*

Pershendetje BHGod!

Padyshim qe PC eshte blere ne menyre legale, por mua me duket i dyshimte fakti qe  eshte instaluar 'Windows Genuine Advantage' dhe nuk e njeh windows-in aktual si legal.

A eshte e mundur kjo? Se shitorja ku une e kam blere PC eshte e specializuar ne kete fushe dhe sbesoj te meret me pirateri.

Nqs. mundesh ma konfirmo kete, pra a eshte e mundur dicka e tille qe une me pas te kontaktoj personat qe menaxhojne shitoret ne fjale. 

Te falenderoj paraprakisht.

----------


## BHGod

> ...por mua me duket i dyshimte fakti qe eshte instaluar 'Windows Genuine Advantage' dhe nuk e njeh windows-in aktual si legal.


Kjo do te thote qe Windows-i nuk eshte legal, ose numri i serise qe ty te kane dhene eshte i perjashtuar nga baza e te dhenave te Microsoft (dhe kjo nuk eshte gje e mire).




> A eshte e mundur kjo? Se shitorja ku une e kam blere PC eshte e specializuar ne kete fushe dhe sbesoj te meret me pirateri.


Nese e ke blere ketu ne Shqiperi, ka shume te ngjare qe kopja e Windows te jete pirate, sado serioze te jete kompania perkatese.




> Nqs. mundesh ma konfirmo kete, pra a eshte e mundur dicka e tille qe une me pas te kontaktoj personat qe menaxhojne shitoret ne fjale.


Te keshilloj qe te kontaktosh me personat ne fjale; dhe t'u shpjegosh keto qe tregove ketu.

Nje gje duhet te dish: nese numri i serise qe vjen bashke me Windows eshte i licensuar ne rrugen e drejte, nuk ka pse te ndodhe asnje problem me certifikimin ne linje te Windows.

Gjithe te mirat.

----------

